# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  MMOProvider / mmoprovider#8674 / nostalriusgold - Part 2

## Bon

Just to follow on from https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new...lriusgold.html (MMOProvider / mmoprovider#8674 / nostalriusgold)


Seller made an offer of 1k gold as "compensation" in our discussions, since he won the paypal dispute on a technicality, (go paypal, they manage to find every technically possible when it suits but cant help with actual issues) I may as well not end up completely out of pocket with no account, no refund and no gold.

Contacted him to inform him of the account name, server and faction for delivery and now is refusing even that part.


So regardless of what he thinks otherwise on the morals of the whole situation, he made the offer of 1k gold, so I expect the delivery to be made accordingly, either that or a refund for the account. 

I think thats a fair ask. Probably the most expensive 1k ive ever purchased.

----------


## Bon

Provider has been linked the thread accordingly.

----------


## MMOprovider

Like i already told you on skype.

On the 3th of july i offered you some gold as part of my customer service.

You completely ignored my offer. But instead, went for a paypal claim behind my back.
You clearly don't care about my Terms of Service at all.

MMOprovider Terms of Service - MMO Provider

So you've lost the paypal claim and now you still want to recieve the gold i offered back then? You took law in own hands, gambled and lost.

Part 1 of this claim was already closed by the mod and i would like to see this one closed aswell.
And see you getting banned here for opening paypal claims.

----------


## Bon

There were no terms and conditions attached to your offer of gold compensation, I explored other options first as is my right to. 

I've now accepted the offer so expect delivery.

----------


## DvASystems

Closed due to inactivity.

----------


## Bon

2 weeks on and still:

No replacement account.
No return of payment.
No gold "compensation".


Can mods weigh in here and make a call, am I owed the gold he offered as "compensation" that he offered?

----------


## Bon

Still awaiting the promised gold.

----------


## Bon

Still nothing from this dodgy seller.

----------


## MMOprovider

Dodgy seller?

You try to scam me through Paypal, lose the dispute and you still have the balls to ask for the 1000g?

You decided to ignore my offer back then and went the scamming route.

Mod please close this thread or ban him instead.

----------


## Bon

You sold an obviously botted account, told me it was "probably multiboxed" when I bought it to your attention and when it was magically banned just weeks later instantly jump to offer compensation of some insulting amount. 

You know it was dodgy account, thats why you jumped to try and fob me off as soon as possible. The fact you outright lied to Paypal to win the claim says it all and shows you have experience in doing so. 

So which one of the 3 things are you going to do?

1) Provide a replacement non botted account.
2) Provide a refund.
3) Provide the gold.

----------


## Bon

Another week goes by, he once again ignores the question of what hes going to do:

1) Provide a replacement non botted account.
2) Provide a refund.
3) Provide the gold. 

If one of the 3 is not done in the next 7 days can we have this seller removed from the site thanks. I dont appreciated being scammed/ripped off.

----------


## DvASystems

According to the first thread you agreed on their terms:
https://i.postimg.cc/LsPXWKkt/2020-0...ion-centre.png
However you tried to get a refund from Paypal directly and declined MMOprovider's offer. We do not handle cases where the buyer skips the dispute and goes straight for chargebacks. That means we have no need to handle this.

This should be taken up with Paypal as that's the route you chose.
Do not open any further threads about this as we never handle cases that deal with chargeback over a bad deal. This section is for mediating with sellers before those options are used.

----------

